# star moss



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone locally has any star moss Tortula ruralis i would really like to get my hands on some and see how it works out being i'm haveing great sucess with mosses


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'd also would like to get my hands on some star moss too. thanks for showing that link to me jason... I could never grow mosses. now that I went to low light, the 55g seems to be stable, and everything is doing a lot better. <why is that.


I'd love to learn how to grow moss... Jason says he is having no problems getting moss to grow.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Are you wanting to grow this moss aquatically?*


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

That is what I was planning it shows it fully emersed on the website. Was planning to use it on a couple pieces of driftwood I have comeing


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Tortula ruralis is not a true aquatic moss and will not hold up to being submerged.
It will do ok for a month or so.*


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok well I guess that all tthe pics are just temp and the site is just lieing... Sigh... Looked good in the shrimp tank they had it in


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

no Cindy say it ant so..... well just make me cry........ what mosses are true aquatic and which ones aren't true aquatic...


----------

